
Writing Options Using Open Interest(in Python) - rbhatia46
https://github.com/rbhatia46/Option-Writing-Calls-Using-Open-Interest
======
rbhatia46
Disclaimer - This is purely for educational and research purposes, I am in no
way responsible for any monetary loss/gain you make using this, I highly
encourage you to view this as a learning resource and not as an
investment/trading advice.

